# DDR lines slow to mature?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What is meant by "DDR lines are slow to mature"? Does it have to do with acting like puppies longer, or does it have to do with stubbornness, or is a physical maturing?

Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

its more of a mental maturity. GSDs as a breed are slow to mature. Most arent fully mentally mature until about 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

^^what she said..I have kinda found with mine anyhow, the boys seem to mature later than the girls..

Altho Masi, having just turned 3, I have noticed that she's been mentally more settled within the last 6-8 months or so. Don't get me wrong, I don't think I"ve ever had a gsd that physically slowed down until they were around 8 or so, and THEN they still are pretty active. 

Hard to explain


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a puppiness that hangs around a bit longer is all...
while all dogs remain somewhat juvenile, they do "mature" a bunch, usually for gsd's 24-30 mos, some take a few months longer.

Not stubborn so much as just goofy, and the boys do tend to clown around a bit longer than the girls. That may be more gender than species.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol my friend once asked me when GSD's stopped being puppies. Amadeus was about 6. I told her I would let her know when I found out... I was only partially joking!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

When I was breeding Yoko to Oso, Pam commented on how Oso had filled out more from the last time she had seen him. He is all DDR (East German Breeding). She was telling me how the DDR dog takes longer to completely grow. Even Yoko had finally filled out and looked like an adult after 3 yrs old. 
Mentally I think they always act like puppies. But they do settle a bit more after 3-4yrs old. That is one of the reasons it is such an accomplishment to title a very young dog with an advanced title.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Some of the DDR lines are like this, but not all of them. At least this is what I've found out through breeding. Actually 1 of my males matured mentally faster than the 2 females, but honestly I don't think it's a male or female thing as far as maturing slower mentally. I've had full DDR's that are ready to be trained at 2 months of age, and then I've had them where you have to wait to do anything with them until they are over a year or 2 years old and even older. The one's that seem to mature slower mentally seem to have ADHD, just can't stay focused for longer than 2 seconds. These dogs you don't want to push into training if their not mentally ready b/c you can ruin them that way. I've seen it done. If you have the patience to wait it out, then the outcome of it all is Worth Everything!!!


----------

